# Merry Christmas!



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, I'm no longer a sawmill virgin. For Christmas day we got almost 40 degrees and sunshine and once all the presents were opened my wife is letting me play out in the driveway!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2014)

There's no turning back now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2014)

Way cool Colin! As your WB family, I feel we should help you out with this new endeavor. Please send all of us 4-6 boards of various hardwoods so we can inspect it and give feedback. Please don't send us any money for helping, it's our duty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy to accept the wood for judging quality of cut etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2014)

Folks, all of that is hemlock. Not exactly turning stock. Technically I don't even own it. It's going to be tons of pen blanks for one of my corporate customers and it can only be used for their stuff.

I did hit my first nail in a piece of wood today.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I did hit my first nail in a piece of wood today.....


There will b e more, many many more.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Colin! Enjoy the new toy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 25, 2014)

Very nice, Colin.
I won't saw anything that is from a yard or near a county road without running the metal detector past it first, and somehow still find treasures on occasion.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2014)

justallan said:


> Very nice, Colin.
> I won't saw anything that is from a yard or near a county road without running the metal detector past it first, and somehow still find treasures on occasion.



Yeah, with where a lot of stuff near me comes from I need to invest in a metal detector.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome, Colin!


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2014)

Ha! That is a lot of pen blanks, indeed! We need a full accounting and plenty of pics!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 26, 2014)

SENC said:


> Ha! That is a lot of pen blanks, indeed! We need a full accounting and plenty of pics!



You'll see what they become as they get ordered. I don't currently have a need for more blanks yet but figured I'd get the logs slabbed up and drying so they are ready when I need them. I think I still have about 300 dry blanks in a box at the shop here as well. As nice as it has been to have steady work form this customer i;m looking forward to running out of this wood so I can talk them into something like cherry or maple for the next stuff (there are several trees on the property that will be coming down eventually and I get first crack at them to do more stuff for this customer)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

